
Clever as a Fox - chaostheory
http://www.gmilburn.ca/2009/03/20/clever-as-a-fox/
======
tigerthink
>And the out there thought for the day? We’re doing this to ourselves. We
don’t encourage people to act aggressively all day to everyone they meet. We
reward certain behaviours more than other behaviours. My unprovable
conjecture? Humanity is selecting itself for certain behaviours, and the
traits we think of as fundamentally human (loss of hair, retention of juvenile
characteristics relative to primates) are a side effect of this self-
selection.

Just because we reward people doesn't mean we are selecting for them. Modern
society selects for people who have lots of children. Those people are also
more likely to be religious.

